# pm 932 tramming, pic request?



## bkcorwin (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,
Looks like my last post got deleted.  I was curious about how you tram a mill such as this with no nod feature.  Hawkeye replied that you would either shim the column, or shim the head to either make the spindle run true with column, and to square the column to the table.

Can anyone with a PM932 take some pictures for me?  I am curious to see what the column mount looks like, and how the head attaches to the column to see what the opportunities for tramming look like.

Thanks so much
Brian


----------



## Ray C (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi... sorry it took a while to respond...  i've been gimped up with a bumb hand -and the site has been inaccessible...

here's the column bolts on one side...  4 big bolts all total with shims between the base and column.  this is a pic of a pm45 but the 932 is identical in this regard.  mine is 4+ years old.  tram was perfect when i got it and as of last month, it still is!  over 24" its well within =/- 0.00015".  

ray


----------



## bkcorwin (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, Thanks Ray.  Is there a way to tram the head to the column?

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## Ray C (Sep 18, 2013)

No.  If you want those kinds of adjustments, no mill in that category (that I know of) does that.  Something like this is the first step up into that category.  This unit BTW is outstanding and not much more money.  have a look:   http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-935HighPrecisionMills.html

ray




bkcorwin said:


> Hi, Thanks Ray.  Is there a way to tram the head to the column?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


----------



## bkcorwin (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Ray,
I am wondering how significant of a deal that is or if anyone has had an issue with bringing the head true to the column.  It just seems like one area where you are reliant on the accuracy from the factory and can do little to improve.    

Brian


----------



## Ray C (Sep 18, 2013)

You can still shim in both directions (side/side + front/back).  Mine is so dead on, its not funny.  I had one incident where i busted a 3/4" mill bit.  figured for sure it would be out of tram but, it was fine!...  I cant say about other brands but PM, checks that carefully before shipping and in the last 5 years only had one reject from the factory...

I was concerned about that same thing 5 years ago but now, I don't even give it much thought.

ray



bkcorwin said:


> Thanks Ray,
> I am wondering how significant of a deal that is or if anyone has had an issue with bringing the head true to the column.  It just seems like one area where you are reliant on the accuracy from the factory and can do little to improve.
> 
> Brian


----------



## Cavallino (Sep 18, 2013)

Not sure if this helps but I followed this article when I did mine.


----------



## Gburgswmich (Sep 9, 2015)

I know this threads been dead awhile, but my Y is out .004 over 5" when I took delivery of the PM932 new a few months ago.  The PDF article linked is dead. Does anyone have an updated article on it? I need to get this squared up for my tasks. Just looking for some guidance being completely green to this. Thanks, Greg



Cavallino said:


> Not sure if this helps but I followed this article when I did mine.


----------



## TomS (Sep 9, 2015)

Gburgswmich said:


> I know this threads been dead awhile, but my Y is out .004 over 5" when I took delivery of the PM932 new a few months ago.  The PDF article linked is dead. Does anyone have an updated article on it? I need to get this squared up for my tasks. Just looking for some guidance being completely green to this. Thanks, Greg



Take a look at the 727m post in this section of the forum.  It talks specifically about tramming a square column mill/drill.  Has some good information and insights into making a mill more accurate.  

Tom S


----------

